# 7D2 C-Log



## Dave Del Real (Jan 26, 2016)

Any chance Canon will give us a firmware update to allow for C-Log video recording?


----------



## Corydoras (Jan 26, 2016)

I think that the chances for that are almost next to nonexistent. Looking at the quality of the video the 7D II produces it certainly is not aimed for video. Canon doesn't advertise the camera as a great film making machine so they have no interest in offering anything more than the basic functionality for filming.


----------



## sanj (Mar 13, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Pascal Parvex (May 1, 2016)

Mark my words: Canon will issue an upgrade for the 7D Mark II to do 4K video, just to hold up with Nikons D500. It will record only for a few minutes, like the Nikon counterpart, but is will come.

Why? Because a 7D Mark III is not due for another three years and the dual Digic 6 of the 7D Mark II have the power, as the 1D C does it with Dual Digic 5+.

But no C-Log, as this is reserved for Canons Cinema line.


----------



## mistaspeedy (May 1, 2016)

I disagree. I think there is zero chance of Canon giving 4K to the 7D mark II via a firmware update. I doubt the hardware is up to the task.

Reading through the EOSHD blog, it seems that all of Canon's (DSLR) 1080p video quality is terrible compared to the 6 year old Panasonic GH2 from 2010.

Hopefully this will improve in the future.
The 80D is no different quality-wise from any other Canon for 1080p video.

For now we can only look at the 1DX mark II video performance and hope the 5D mark IV will have the same or better video capabilities... and only then can we expect future APS-C models to get a bump up in video quality once the big and expensive models have it.
Maybe 2017 will be the year... 2016 wont be.


----------



## Dave Del Real (May 2, 2016)

mistaspeedy said:


> I disagree. I think there is zero chance of Canon giving 4K to the 7D mark II via a firmware update. I doubt the hardware is up to the task....



Oh the hardware is very capable and there's already memory strings found to show 4K video recording in the firmware. Canon just has to flip the switch. I hope they do.


----------

